# Rolex waiting lists



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

I recently bought a BLNR from an authorised dealer having only been on their waiting list for a matter of days. I was told there were several people in front of me on the list all of which were not in a position to go ahead at that point in time. I have since put my name on their waiting list for a Daytona and was told it would be 8-10 years and 12 months for a Hulk. I recently spoke to someone who's name was on a waiting list for a Daytona for just over a year has anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

> I have since put my name on their waiting list for a Daytona and was told it would be 8-10 years and 12 months for a Hulk


 That wait is certainly by design of Rolex, If you have seen the Rolex factories for the manufacture of their watches you would know the wait isn't because Rolex can't make them fast enough for the demand.

8-10 years for a watch is just ludicrous........ :watch:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Rolex waiting lists are part of the Rolex mystique. I was told years ago that like Levi's , Rolex allocate watches to ADs based on previous sales. So an AD who sells mainly Subs and GMT masters gets more of them but fewer Daytona's , Yacht masters etc . The original owner of my Daytona went to Antigua to find it in 2004 so none of this is new.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Barry Mclean said:


> I have since put my name on their waiting list for a Daytona and was told it would be 8-10 years


 And you really think you'll wait that long ? Buy another watch - this one is a pi55 take, really.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

reggie747 said:


> And you really think you'll wait that long ? Buy another watch - this one is a pi55 take, really.


 What he said.

I'm not even sure I'll be breathing in 8-10 years.

so much good stuff out there to enjoy rather than play Rolex's dumb elitist game.

Doesn't it just say it all *"all of which not able to go ahead at this time" *so many dreamers out there. :laugh:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Barry Mclean said:


> I recently bought a BLNR from an authorised dealer having only been on their waiting list for a matter of days. I was told there were several people in front of me on the list all of which were not in a position to go ahead at that point in time. I have since put my name on their waiting list for a Daytona and was told it would be 8-10 years and 12 months for a Hulk. I recently spoke to someone who's name was on a waiting list for a Daytona for just over a year has anyone had a similar experience.


 Call around other ADs or check out grey dealers. Sadly, though, the grey channel is not such a good deal at the moment.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds like they just need a good production manager. If I had a queue of people just waiting to splash £12K on a watch I'd be ramping up the 12hr shifts in the Daytona department to get it covered.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Gives you plenty of time to save up the daft amount of money they want for a Daytona though! Just buy a grey one for over rrp - you'll have saved money because in 10 years time you can add 50% to today's AD rrp


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it must be a UK AD thing. In Tenerife last year two AD's had all the stainless sports Rolex in their window, walk in, anti up and walk out.

I got my first Sub from Goldsmiths and the boy gave me the same story, just got it in today and a couple of people have passed up on it but it'll be gone by the end of the day.

I wasn't even on any waiting list I just happened to be walking past and popped in for a look.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm pretty sure it must be a UK AD thing. In Tenerife last year two AD's had all the stainless sports Rolex in their window, walk in, anti up and walk out.
> 
> I got my first Sub from Goldsmiths and the boy gave me the same story, just got it in today and a couple of people have passed up on it but it'll be gone by the end of the day.
> 
> ...


 Reading some online stuff I am sure some people think Rolex are the equivalent to some kind of Bond villain with the CEO sitting around stroking a furry white cat with a golden gun in his back pocket.

You would have to lost your mind to wait that long for a 12k watch for the love of God man you can buy a white gold or even platinum Moser on the grey market for 12k put another 5 and you are in FP Journe territory. 12k is a pre owned Lange not some chronograph! Just walk out the shop and put your money on something else.

You are right about the UK thing though, it seems the UK buyer will believe any old tosh.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

8 year wait. :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Sounds like they just need a good production manager. If I had a queue of people just waiting to splash £12K on a watch I'd be ramping up the 12hr shifts in the Daytona department to get it covered.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Good idea but just watch all the Walts melt away when they are asked to stump up the cash, at least 8 years gives them a window of opportunity for a lottery win or a relly to pop their clogs :wink:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

fortunately I cant afford any Daytona any day soon :biggrin: so wont have to wait . but the one ( date just 11 ) I want is freely available f rom grey dealers at what is see a good price from my meanderings around the web , and as my other came via that route with no problems I would go for it had I the spare cash but I don't , YET!!. 

deano


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

What about a nice big Gold Omega planet ocean? or an IWC Portuguiser?

Never been a fan of the Daytona..... Tudor version looks better imo  Liked the old Tiger version


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Steel chronograph you say? Omega speedmaster, Zenith el-Primero, Breitling Navitimer, IWC Portuguese (You could even buy their in house one several grand cheaper than a Daytona) JLC the list is endless all about half the price and you walk in a shop pay your money and walk out with a watch not a ticket like a butcher's shop.


----------

